# interesting find on the diablo tuner for the 2006 gto



## j3157 (Dec 10, 2006)

hows everyone,,well i bought a new cyclone gray<<---love the color..i have had it about 9 months and i want to cool it down a bit ,so i did some research and from what i understand on the 2006 ls2 engine you cant control the temp when the fan comes on and off only the speed at which it comes on?..hi or low,,it can be adjusted from 1% to 99% speed acording to the manual for the predator i downloaded online,,so i guess it will still come on at about 220 or so but the only thing that will happen is the fan will run faster?.so my question is it really benaficial to change that?/..i want to go with just the 160 therm...but i dont think unless you change the on and off temps for the fans it would be a waste of time?..they say they have a new revision for the 2006 predator that allows that.....thanks,,,great car by the way love it,,(Cooling fan adjustment on new LS2/LS4/LS7 and 2007 Truck & SUV's 

These newer GM calibrations no longer have fan on/off temps like the older LS1 based calibrations. 
The fans now run on a variable speed controller which the pcm controls, so we set the Predator parameter up to allow individual adjustments per temperature cell in the actual calibration. 
The value adjusted is the desired % of power to run the fan at that specific temperature, where 0 is the lowest and 99.99 is the highest. ) i copied this from the web sight..i might be reading more into this sorry....


----------

